# 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme



## jkent (Nov 22, 2015)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=331714328034


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2015)

If you just want shiny this will probably fill the bill. I f you want correct then you will need to get a Firestone badge and do a repaint-for starters. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Nov 22, 2015)

I had a feeling there was a lot wrong on it. 
To me it just looks like a cheap build.
JKent


----------



## John (Nov 22, 2015)

Most of it wrong but the core is there Frame, fork, chain guard 
The rest is not correct but a great bike and worth the asking price IMO
Tank is a 40 without horn
fender braces 40+
Fenders 39+
seat mid 30s
seat post 39+
rack repop
reflector home made
pedals later repop
Crank 39+ if even Huffman
side stand 39+ all catalogs show drop stand
seat post bolt 70s car?
speedo cheap repop
Spokes look repop but correct rear hub
Still a great bike with hard to find parts (early correct guard)


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 22, 2015)

Great lines on the frame. I like the way the rear stays tie in to the fender.


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 22, 2015)

And a cheesy vinyl looking recover on the seat


----------



## MrAustralia (Nov 22, 2015)

Listing ended as "item no longer available"....... Sold already??


----------

